# Cant post with the kindle



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, so the new forum is great, but for some reason I cannot reply to a post or post a new thred with my Kindle Fire. I got the Kindle right before the change over, and I am pretty sure that I did post with it on the boards before the transfer.

Not sure if anyone else has a Kindle Fire here? and can post?

Here is my issue, so not sure if its due to my kindle or what, when I am scrolling the web, anytime I click on a area where you can enter info, i.e. web address etc...it brings up the little keyboard and then I can type...for some reason, when I either reply or start a new post here, the keyboard does not come up....maybe its just the kindle and cause its so new. (My wife got it for me for my Birthday, but I think its really for here


----------



## webbie (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm, that's a Android machine....I think........
Although amazon did customize parts of it. 

One thing to try would be to turn off the "rich text editor" in your prefs.....
Yeah, that should do it...
http://xenforo.com/community/thread...-missing-on-screen-keyboard-in-replies.25218/


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 22, 2012)

Wohoooo thanks craig


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 22, 2012)

thinking about getting a "fire' wife has been using my mom's while she is in hospital mostly just for internet access without having to have the laptop in her lap (she had about a foot of intestine removed last friday) diverticulosis, good news today though she farted !! which is apparantly a big deal after this kind of surgery. hoping to have her home in a couple days.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 23, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> thinking about getting a "fire' wife has been using my mom's while she is in hospital mostly just for internet access without having to have the laptop in her lap (she had about a foot of intestine removed last friday) diverticulosis, good news today though she farted !! which is apparantly a big deal after this kind of surgery. hoping to have her home in a couple days.


Hope the recovery goes well for your wife Mike.
The kindle fire is pretty cool....my wife has the original kindle, and I think if you are just going to use it for reading that the original kindle is the way to go. If you want to browse the web, check email, etc...than I think the fire is a very good option, especially for the price when compared to the ipad, etc...The kindle doesn't have all the features of an Ipad, such as phone, speaker, etc...but for just catfching up on the web and browsing its great.
You wouldn't believe how many apps there are out for the device....its funny you mentioned fart, as their is actually an app for that....I have 3 boys ages 9, 7 and 4, so they get a kick out of pressing the fart button on the kindle, lol
Again, good luck with the recovery....I'm heading into the hospital myself with my wife for hopfully the last round of proceedures.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks dave, actually i was able to bring her home about 4 hours ago, she's sore but considering she had 14 inches of lg intestine taken out last friday i'm suprised she is doing as well as she is. hope things work out as well for yours as it seems it has for mine, we'll be thinkin bout ya


----------



## webbie (Mar 24, 2012)

Great to hear that she is home....my good buddy had that same operation this year earlier and he finally got rid of a couple years of pain and weakness - he's back to playing tennis, etc.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 24, 2012)

We just picked up a Fire a few weeks ago.  We really like it, and I watch mostly Netflix in the evenings or before bed.  The streaming video really is good.  And for 2 bills, I won't freak if the thing gets damaged.  I am going to get a stylus for typing, since my hands are a bit too big for the typing screen at the bottom.  The Fire does have a speaker and headphone jack.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Mar 24, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> thanks dave, actually i was able to bring her home about 4 hours ago, she's sore but considering she had 14 inches of lg intestine taken out last friday i'm suprised she is doing as well as she is. hope things work out as well for yours as it seems it has for mine, we'll be thinkin bout ya


 Glad to hear she is home. Must be a big relief to have her back.
My wife made it home today, and the angioplasti went well....hopefully won't see another Dr for a month or so, lol.
I'm ready for a vacation.


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay. Now that I am on a computer. So I tried the wife's new Kindle Fire while we were away on a short vacation. Could not get any text into anything except the Title. So daveswoodhauler. I remembered this thread and read it. Then tried to find rich text editor on the kindle. Couldn't find it. I am still Kindle inexperienced!  Give me some detailed instructions!


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (Apr 27, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Okay. Now that I am on a computer. So I tried the wife's new Kindle Fire while we were away on a short vacation. Could not get any text into anything except the Title. So daveswoodhauler. I remembered this thread and read it. Then tried to find rich text editor on the kindle. Couldn't find it. I am still Kindle inexperienced!  Give me some detailed instructions!


My wife and I looked over her Kindle Fire. There is nothing labeled Preferences. She said when you tap on a box the keyboard should come up just like when writing an email. No keyboard comes up on the Kindle Fire screen when we tapped on the box to write a reply. I don't know if there might be some kind of plug in of what. It is strange that you can tap on a yahoo email page and the Kindle Fire keyboard is displayed right away but no keyboard is displayed when using this forum.
Hope you find a fix. Let us know if you do.


----------



## webbie (Apr 28, 2012)

The preferences we are talking about are in this forum!
Note under your user name a menu comes up.....select preferences and that brings up a menu.
Notice the check mark next to Use Rich Text Editor.

Remove that and you should be good to go.

Sooner or later, the problem should fix itself...as we will have an automatic mobile theme..
http://xenforo.com/community/thread...screen-keyboard-in-replies.25218/#post-311653


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooooohhhh! That makes sense!  Thanks Craig. I looked and looked for that on the Kindle. I thought I was losing it for quite a while there!  And I was right!  I will give that a try the next time I can pry the Kindle Fire out of my wife's hands. She is really enjoying reading her books off of it.


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

OK now I get it. Thanks webbie!!


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

Does it make my font size smaller on my regular computer posts? When I turn off use rich text editor?  Looks like it to me.  Only until I post it. Cool


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 30, 2012)

Rich Text is WYSIWYG. Plain text isn't. End result would be the same as long as the same formatting is used.


----------



## Gasifier (Apr 30, 2012)

WYSIWYG - What you see in the wood you get? You got it bad LLigetfa. You got it bad man.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 30, 2012)

Wood you see is what you get.


----------

